

JS-Git reaches fundraising goal with $25,000 pledge from Mozilla - whit537
https://www.bountysource.com/fundraisers/325-js-git

======
thedevelopment
Wow, that's an impressive donation from Mozilla. What's the background story?
Why would they be so heavily invested?

I understand Tim has done great things for the Node community. Are Mozilla
heavily invested with Node, or is this for the Firefox OS?

~~~
creationix
This is the second time they've backed my js-git project. They were the
largest backer in the original kickstarter. I asked them back then why they
backed my project. The response was that they believe in open source software
and like seeing cool things being written in JavaScript.

As far as I know, there are no Mozilla projects that benefit directly from js-
git and they their goal is to promote open source JavaScript in general.

Yes, I will be making sure my code runs on FirefoxOS as well as ChromeOS,
Internet Explorer 10+, iOS, Android, node.js, etc. (basically anything that
has network access, a binary data type, and some form of storage).

------
Bountysource
Congratulations, Tim! We're really excited to see JS-Git hit its goal. Shout
out to Mozilla and Adobe for supporting open source!

